# Rectangular sleeveless top



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

I knitted this little garment, fitting a 2½ - 3 year old little girl. I wish to share it with those who would like to have the pattern.
It will look special over a body hugging longsleeve shirt/t-shirt.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks, this looks great. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Very pretty. What yarn did you use?


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

What a neat idea...Thank you for the download !


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks fabulous!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank You!!!!!!!
julie


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is adorable and so simple. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

It was a double knit(worsted) wool blend together with a fluffy fancy yarn. Karen


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

How cute is that. And i love your choice of yarns.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow and so easy,thank you, Deb


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have great-nieces who do not live close and this would have some leeway for fitting! Very clever, too!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

This is so cute, thank you for sharing, it's in the queue for my GD.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for this.


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for the download. I think I'll be adjusting this pattern to make for my mother-in-law as a prayer shawl. The one you made is so beautiful.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

It is just adorable - thanks!


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

Its beautiful I printed it I hope it comes s nice as yours Thank you 
Odette


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. Yours turned out so beautiful.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is really sweet and unusual. I love the yarn you used...


----------



## Graceholly (Nov 7, 2012)

Love It..... Cant quite work out the measurement part but I am sure it will come together when I make it.... I think my GD will actually wear this one


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

That's really cute!!! Thanks so much for sharing!

I have two new little baby girls in the family, and if I start making them each one now, I'll have them done by their birthdays! LOL


----------



## tatyana (Apr 1, 2011)

Great pattern. I made a shrug from rectangle, but it is so uncomfortable to wear. This idea is just perfect. Thanks.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this, have bookmarked it so as I can give it a go one day. My 'to do' list is getting longer as each day passes. Jenny xx


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Cottongirl said:


> I knitted this little garment, fitting a 2½ - 3 year old little girl. I wish to share it with those who would like to have the pattern.
> It will look special over a body hugging longsleeve shirt/t-shirt.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/every-way-wrap
And here is one for adults. But I like yours better, it is really lovely!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Cottongirl said:


> I knitted this little garment, fitting a 2½ - 3 year old little girl. I wish to share it with those who would like to have the pattern.
> It will look special over a body hugging longsleeve shirt/t-shirt.


That's lovely.......thank you for sharing


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Such a sweet little top!! Thank You!!!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Many thanks for the pattern, I love the yarn you used
Ann


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you so much. This will be great for my GGD. It's darling.


----------

